# JTextfields unveränderbar stellen



## ancelimon (7. Apr 2010)

Hallo!

ich bin neu hier, und habe auch gleich eine Frage.
Und zwar..
ich programmiere ein kleines Programm das einen Angebotsvergleich macht... 

Jedenfalls habe ich ein JTextfield, in das ein Ergebnis einer Rechnung geschrieben werden soll.
Das Feld soll nicht vom Benuter verändert werden.
Also habe ich die "enable"- funktion benutzt:

```
m_listenpreis1Txf = new JTextfield();
m_listenpreis1Txf.setEnabled(false);
```
Allerdings ist das so grau, dass man das kaum noch lesen kann.
Gibt es noch eine andere Lösung?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

liebe Grüße,
ancelimon


----------



## SlaterB (7. Apr 2010)

```
public class TestGUI extends JFrame {
    public TestGUI()  {
        setLayout(new FlowLayout());
        JTextField tf = new JTextField("Test", 10);
        tf.setEnabled(false);
        add(tf);
        tf = new JTextField("Test", 10);
        add(tf);
        tf = new JTextField("Test", 10);
        tf.setEditable(false);
        add(tf);
        setSize(430, 200);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setVisible(true);
    }
    public static void main(String[] args)  {
        new TestGUI();
    }
}
```


----------



## ancelimon (7. Apr 2010)

DANKE!!!
genau das hab ich gebraucht!!!!


----------



## agentone (8. Apr 2010)

Ein JLabel wäre vielleicht auch sinnvoll gewesen, aber aus dem kann man ja nichts rauskopieren.


----------

